# BikesportbÜhne Bayreuth - Mitglieder Hier?



## munchin Monster (9. Juli 2004)

hallo alle miteinander,

gibt's hier leute im forum die bei der *BIKESPORTBÜHNE BAYREUTH* 
sind? ich will dem verein vielleicht auch beitreten... bin aber noch am überlegen... verein ist schon gut... immer alleine fahren ist auch langweilig!
 
vor allem lernt man sonst hier in bt keine anderen jugendlichen kennen die biken... hmm 

ich fahre jetzt seit einem jahr mtb (5000km) runter, und bin grad schwer am schuften um richtig in form zu kommen... bin am sonntag (4.07) erst n crosscountry rennen in kulmbach gefahren.

bin öfters bei der hohen warte im wald unterwegs, wo die bikesportbühne meines Wissens nach ja ihr 'Trainingsgebiet' hat...


also, wenn jemand von der bikesportbühne da is, soll er sich mal melden und was dazu sagen... zum verein etc.

vielen dank im voraus!


mfg benni


----------



## OLB EMan (9. Juli 2004)

geh halt einfach mal hin ... die beissen sicher net


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## munchin Monster (9. Juli 2004)

werd ich sicherlich auch tun... bloss man wird ja vorher mal fragen können ob jmd. von denen im forum is...


----------



## StuMan (13. Juli 2004)

War vor vier, fünf Jahren bei denen. Ist wirklich ganz nett, sehr nette Leute da . Bin da mal zwei Jahre lang CC-Rennen (Hobby) gefahren bei den Junioren.


----------



## SahnebrotRider (28. Mai 2005)

Was man hier alles findet ... Wahnsinn!


----------



## munchin Monster (28. Mai 2005)

SahnebrotRider schrieb:
			
		

> Was man hier alles findet ... Wahnsinn!



loooool ^^    Hast meinen Benutzernamen eingegeben und meine Schandpostings angeschaut? Oder wie bist auf den thread gekommen?   

Achja gestern hat sich ein Freund von mir sein Schlüsselbein auch gebrochen    Das scheint in Mode zu kommen... ich tu was ich kann   

also cya mal widda im MC vllt.


cu benni


----------



## DirtyKid (5. Juni 2005)

Also ich bin mit der BikeSportBühne seit ich 12 bin mit aufgewaschen ^_^
Wenn man als Lizenzfahrer Rennen fahrn will ist der Verein echt gut! Sind immer  top Fahrer in jeder Altersklasse dabei.


----------



## SahnebrotRider (5. Juni 2005)

Matze, du ist ein Held!


----------



## munchin Monster (13. Juni 2005)

DirtyKid schrieb:
			
		

> Sind immer  top Fahrer in jeder Altersklasse dabei.



Krieg ich auf jedem Rennen immer schmerzhaft zu spüren ^^   
Deswegen will ich auch einer von denen werden...


----------

